# Buchungsprobleme [email protected]



## Natalie (8 Januar 2008)

Hallo könnt ihr mir bitte weiterhelfen!! ich habe eine mail von denen bekommen wo drin stand das mich einer gesucht hat usw. ich war dann ja so neugiereig. und meldete mich an!! aber mit falschen angaben. nun bekomm ich eine rechnung mit mahngebür von 59,00 die ich bezahlen soll hab ich ja heute auch getan! jetzt meine frage da ich ja bei der anmeldung nicht die richtigen angaben gamcht habe und durch meine bezahlung ein andere name steht. da wollte ich jetzt wissen ob de da nachforschungen machen?? weil sie haben dann ja ihr geld. hoffentlich ned  hilfe bitte :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## SEP (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Noch einmal ganz dick, was von der Forenleitung bereits gepostet wurde:

*Achtung: Für alle Empfänger von überraschenden Rechnungen und Mahnungen in Sachen nachbarschaft24 haben wir in einer Kurzübersicht zusammengestellt, was zu tun ist. Einfach hier auf die Schrift klicken! Gruß, die Forenleitung*.

Also - ruhig bleiben, lesen.


----------



## webwatcher (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

oder  für Lesefaule schauen

http://de.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=879C6ACF7AFB6090


----------



## Natalie (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Toll. des bringt mich aber rozdem ned weiter!!  hmm naja dann schau ich halt in einem anderen forum nach wo mir geholfen wird. danke. weil die frage was ich da stellte. ist ganz anders aber naja ich geh weiter
tschau 
echt traurig :cry:


----------



## Natalie (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Natalie schrieb:


> Toll. des bringt mich aber rozdem ned weiter!!  hmm naja dann schau ich halt in einem anderen forum nach wo mir geholfen wird. danke. weil die frage was ich da stellte. ist ganz anders aber naja ich geh weiter
> tschau
> echt traurig :cry:





Zitat

jetzt meine frage da ich ja bei der anmeldung nicht die richtigen angaben gamcht habe und durch meine bezahlung ein andere name steht. da wollte ich jetzt wissen ob de da nachforschungen machen?? weil sie haben dann ja ihr geld. hoffentlich ned hilfe bitte


----------



## jupp11 (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Natalie schrieb:


> Toll. des bringt mich aber rozdem ned weiter!!  hmm naja dann schau ich halt in einem anderen forum nach wo mir geholfen wird. danke. weil die frage was ich da stellte. ist ganz anders aber naja ich geh weiter
> tschau
> echt traurig :cry:


bist ein echter Sonderfall, alle  andern wußten dann Bescheid.   Vieleicht fällt der Groschen bei dir
  auch noch 
Viel Glück, gibt ja jede Menge "Rechtsberater"  im WWW 

und  tschüss


----------



## Natalie (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

ich glaub ihr habt da meine frage ned gelesen was!!!


:roll:


----------



## KatzenHai (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Doch, ich denke schon.


Vielleicht erklärt du mal deine Panik genauer - du willst dein Geld nicht zurück, du hast nur Angst, dass die zwei unterschiedlichen Namen nachgehen - und wenn schon??!?


----------



## BenTigger (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Hallo Natalie, wir sind nicht die Betreiber von Nachbarschaft und können dir daher auch nicht sagen, welche Nachforschungen die betreiben, wenn Rechnungen von anderen Namensinhabern bezahlt werden als derjenige der sich angemeldet hat oder ob keine weiteren Nachforschungen betrieben werden.
Dass musst du die schon selbst fragen....

Auf deine Frage: Stellen sie Nachforschungen an?

werden die höchstwahrscheinlich antworten:

Da ihr Widerruf nicht rechtzeitig hier eingetroffen ist, habe sie somit einen Vertrag mit uns abgeschlossen und daher müssen sie zahlen...:scherzkeks:


----------



## Natalie (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Vielleicht erklärt du mal deine Panik genauer - du willst dein Geld nicht zurück, du hast nur Angst, dass die zwei unterschiedlichen Namen nachgehen - und wenn schon??!?


ja und wenn schon??? die zeigen mich an. wegen nicht whrheitsgemäsen angaben oder so. und ich wollte nur wissen ob die des machen weil wenn ned dann ändere ich meine ganzen daten wieder auf des richtige und dann schau ich weiter des is jetzt erst mein problem weil ich kann mir eine anzeige nicht leisten!!!!! :-?


----------



## Natalie (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



BenTigger schrieb:


> Hallo Natalie,
> 
> _full quote gekürzt modaction _:


ich werd den wohl kaum schreiben und es denen sagen das es falsche angaben sind und ob die nachforschungen machen.  ne so blöd bin ich nun auch wieder ned


----------



## KatzenHai (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Sorry, DABEI kann ich echt nicht helfen, das übersteigt meine Fähigkeiten.


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Natalie schrieb:


> ja und wenn schon??? die zeigen mich an.


Von Dubai aus? Wie stellst du dir  das vor. Komm mal aus deiner  Panik und lies dir  erst mal den 
Thread wenigstens  ein paar Seiten durch, du hast anscheined noch gar nichts  gelesen

Von deinem  Gezittere  wackelt ja schon mein Monitor


----------



## Natalie (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Sorry, DABEI kann ich echt nicht helfen, das übersteigt meine Fähigkeiten.



 naja is ja nur gut gemein.  danke


----------



## BenTigger (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Natalie, gabs in der Rechnung eine Rechnungsnummer und hast du die bei der Überweisung mit angegeben??

Schlimstenfalls werden die nachfragen, wenn du die Rechnung mit Rechnungsnummer überwiesen hast, warum du dann für jemanden anderen zahlst. Ich zahle aber auch oft Rechnungen von meinem Konto für einen anderen Rechnungsemfängernamen. Dann habe ich eben für meine Frau oder meine Tochter überwiesen, das ist ja nicht strafbar.


----------



## Natalie (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Von Dubai aus? Wie stellst du dir  das vor. Komm mal aus deiner  Panik und lies dir  erst mal den
> Thread wenigstens  ein paar Seiten durch, du hast anscheined noch gar nichts  gelesen
> 
> Von deinem  Gezittere  wackelt ja schon mein Monitor




doch schon.  is is ja auch alles so wie es da steht aber ich hate drauf hin eine andere frage-.  ja wer weiß.  

 eine anzeige kann ich mir im moment ned leisten.   
aber danke


----------



## Natalie (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



BenTigger schrieb:


> Natalie, gabs in der Rechnung eine Rechnungsnummer und hast du die bei der Überweisung mit angegeben??....



ja strafbar ned.   also von einer rechnungsnummer steht  da nichts nur des.  mit dem ganzen schreiben Empfänger: ZA-Zentrale Abrechnungsstelle (Nur an diesen Empfängernamen überweisen!)
Kontonummer: ***
Bankleitzahl: 70051995
Iban: *****
Swift: *****
Verwendungszweck: ****


----------



## nemesis (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Natalie schrieb:


> Verwendungszweck: ******



denke der Verwendungszweck ist entscheidend, hast Du den mit angegeben ?

gruss
nemesis


----------



## Natalie (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



nemesis schrieb:


> denke der Verwendungszweck ist entscheidend, hast Du den mit angegeben ?


 ja den habe ich mit angegeben  warum?? :-?


----------



## nemesis (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Natalie schrieb:


> ja den habe ich mit angegeben  warum?? :-?



na dadurch unterscheiden sich die Leute, jeder bekommt ne andere Nummer ...

nemesis


----------



## BenTigger (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Weil das die Rechnungsnummer ist... :wall:


----------



## Natalie (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



nemesis schrieb:


> na dadurch unterscheiden sich die Leute, jeder bekommt ne andere Nummer ...


ja unterscheiden!!   so jetzt bin ich durcheinander. der verwendungszweg ist ja eigentlich auf mein falschen namen!! ( bei der anmeldung) und durch die überweisung  steht mein richtiger name. wie unterscheidet dan des >?? :-?


BenTigger schrieb:


> Weil das die Rechnungsnummer ist... :wall:


oh hehe :-D


----------



## nemesis (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Natalie schrieb:


> ja unterscheiden!!   so jetzt bin ich durcheinander. der verwendungszweg ist ja eigentlich auf mein falschen namen!! ( bei der anmeldung) und durch die überweisung  steht mein richtiger name. wie unterscheidet dan des >?? :-?



siehe oben, wurde schon gesagt, Du kannst auch für jemanden anderen (Vater, Mutter, Freund, Freunding usw) eine Rechnung zahlen. Dadurch , dass die Nummer angegeben wird, läßt sich die Sache zuordnen. Denen geht es nicht um Namen sondern  nur, dass die Rechnung mit der Nr. ***** bezahlt wird, egal von wem ....


----------



## BenTigger (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

So ende der Debatte zu dem Seitenthema und zurück zum Hauptthema.


----------



## Natalie (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Buchungsprobleme [email protected]*



nemesis schrieb:


> siehe oben, wurde schon gesagt, Du kannst auch für jemanden anderen (Vater, Mutter, Freund, Freunding usw) eine Rechnung zahlen. Dadurch , dass die Nummer angegeben wird, läßt sich die Sache zuordnen. Denen geht es nicht um Namen sondern  nur, dass die Rechnung mit der Nr. ***** bezahlt wird, egal von wem ....





 ja gott sei dank. also mach ich des damm so wenn des alles wieder freigeschaltet is das ich dann meine angaben angebe. und denen ne mail schick das ich jetzt den habe weil ich es jetzt bezahlt habe und sie es nimmer kann. des wird bestimmt gehen. aber danke. jetzt bin ich einbisschen erleichtert!:-D


----------



## SEP (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Buchungsprobleme [email protected]*



Natalie schrieb:


> jetzt bin ich einbisschen erleichtert!:-D


Na bitte, das ist doch ein Erfolg.

Wobei das vielleicht nicht jedem Nachahmer auch so gehen muss ... :roll:


----------

